# Anyone else getting failed dials this morning?



## healeydave (Jun 4, 2003)

Just tried testing some units and started to get suspicious after a few boxes wouldn't connect.

Tried a known working unit and thats not connecting either. I also checked the last status before which would have dialled out sometime in the early hours and the last attempt was also a failure.

Could be my phone line I suppose but is anyone else having trouble?


----------



## Raisltin Majere (Mar 13, 2004)

I've been having this for a couple of weeks, on and off. TiVo can't make the daily call for one or two days and then it's fine.

I assumed it was a problem at "their" end and took no action.


----------



## johala_reewi (Oct 30, 2002)

My dialy call (via the internet) worked at 3am this morning.


----------



## Prof. Yaffle (Aug 2, 2002)

Also had problems for a couple of days. Forced a manual call this morning (about 4.30am) after upgrading and it worked fine though


----------



## healeydave (Jun 4, 2003)

I think Network calls would be ok anyway, I've been trying all morning periodically via modem calls, still no luck so far.


----------



## healeydave (Jun 4, 2003)

forgot to look earlier, but just checked the last successful status on the known working box and it was the 27th March.

Will give it a reboot when its finished recording but the other units I was testing earlier were of-course only just booted but I can't be sure they arn't legitimate faults until the known working is connecting again


----------



## Raisltin Majere (Mar 13, 2004)

Sorry, my post was referring to network calls also.


----------



## Prof. Yaffle (Aug 2, 2002)

Yeap, network calls for me as well. Failed a couple of mornings in a row and then worked early hours of this morning.


----------



## colint (Apr 26, 2004)

I've been getting daily 'phone' failures since upgrading my hard drive. I have to unplug/restart every couple of weeks to update the listings. The first call will always work then subsequent calls fail. Any ideas?


----------



## Ian_m (Jan 9, 2001)

colint said:


> I've been getting daily 'phone' failures since upgrading my hard drive. I have to unplug/restart every couple of weeks to update the listings. The first call will always work then subsequent calls fail. Any ideas?


No swap file ?


----------



## healeydave (Jun 4, 2003)

colint said:


> I've been getting daily 'phone' failures since upgrading my hard drive. I have to unplug/restart every couple of weeks to update the listings. The first call will always work then subsequent calls fail. Any ideas?


Your's is un-related I think and sounds like your upgraded drive has possibly received a software update like 2.5.5a which may have over-written your LBA48 Kernal. This will result in the above symptoms and possible other strange things like recordings going a bit screwey too!


----------



## healeydave (Jun 4, 2003)

I think mine was probably a red herring, the line I use for testing is not generally used for any phone calls, so I wasn't aware of what appears to be a problem with my phone line.

I just tried dialling out using a phone and as soon as I dial a single digit, I get the BT error announcement "The number you are dialling has not been recognised", so I guess that'll do it heheheh 

Right off to find the long number equivlient of the BT fault line so I can dial from a non BT line


----------



## tivotrebor (Oct 2, 2002)

> Right off to find the long number equivlient of the BT fault line so I can dial from a non BT line


0800 800150


----------



## healeydave (Jun 4, 2003)

Thanks for that.

You can report a fault via the BT website, which I did, it came back and confirmed the line was out of order and asked me to call customer services on 150 !?!?!?!
So your BT lines out of order and they give you a number that will only work from your BT line............duh!


----------

